# Nissan Almera 2.2 dti power issue



## jet_sidhu (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a Nissan Almera 2.2 dti which is under powered, seems a though the turbo is not kicking in a 2500rpm. The vehicle has been checked by nissan services who have advised that there is no major faults. A friend of mine had a similar issue with he's car which is a vauxhal and it turned out to the NGR sensor pipe corrosion. The vehicle is supposed be 110bhp seems more like 10, does anyone have any ideas?


----------

